# what does "trustafarian" mean to you?



## West (Dec 29, 2014)

I've heard this word a lot on the road, occasionally in reference to yers truly, and always with a characteristic tone of disgust. Here're some different meanings of the word as I inferred 'em.

Trustafarian:

1) A person, usually a naiive young white male, whose rich parents pay for them to enjoy their spiritual wanderlust experience for the Summer before college.
2) Anyone who hits the road from a middle-class background.
3) Anyone without a layer of grime, patches, and worn gear.
4) All hitchhikers/rubber tramps. 
5) Anyone the user doesn't like for any reason.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 29, 2014)

basically all of those are what ive heard it used as. also i was told that only trustafarians were vegetarian. so yea, a term usually uttered by somebody with no socks or underwear, who has a pair of shoes with more holes then shoe left, spanging nickles from the inside of a garbage can on the corner for another 4 pack of tall boy 211's then gets mad at you because you dont want them to camp with you because they have been bragging all day about their staph and lice.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 29, 2014)

cantcureherpes said:


> basically all of those are what ive heard it used as. also i was told that only trustafarians were vegetarian. so yea, a term usually uttered by somebody with no socks or underwear, who has a pair of shoes with more holes then shoe left, spanging nickles from the inside of a garbage can on the corner for another 4 pack of tall boy 211's then gets mad at you because you dont want them to camp with you because they have been bragging all day about their staph and lice.


Lmfao, hit that nail on the head.


----------



## drewski (Mar 4, 2015)




----------

